# Retrofit: Interior Door Handle Ambient Lighting



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Based on post by 'Jis' here.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Remove the door card following this guide: http://lz7w.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/door ... witch.html

Parts needed:

LED x2: 4E0 919 063 (if using OEM LED)[/*]
Connector for LED x2: 4B0 972 623 (if using OEM LED)[/*]
Fibre optic conductor - left: 8J0 919 173[/*]
Fibre optic conductor - right: 8J0 919 174[/*]
Repair wire x2 (4 pins): 000 979 009 E[/*]










*Fitting*

Disconnect the door locking button connector (drivers side only):









Undo the 4 T10 torx screws:









Remove the handle:









Mark the outline of the fibre optic conductor:









Cut the rectangle out: 









The fibre optic conductor shown in place:

















Use superglue or hot glue to hold it in place: 

















Refit the handle:









To wire the LED, insert the repair wires into the connector:








I used bright white LEDs for mine rather than the genuine part shown as they are quite dim.

Remove the inner part of the connector by lifting the tab shown and sliding it out:









Wire as follows:

LED pin 1 > door module 32 pin connector, pin 2 (pre-facelift) / 19 (facelift) - earth (possibly taken, so splice)

LED pin 2 > door module 32 pin connector, pin 14 (pre-facelift) / 17 (facelift) - positive

*VCDS Coding*
42-Door Elec, Driver
52-Door Elec, Passenger

Add 8 (Interior Door Handle Illumination installed) to existing coding on each:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

This is telling you to tap onto other existing wires which is incorrect

Door handle illumination has its own dedicated PIN numbers and is activated by coding the door modules with vcds

Pin 14 for pre facelift cars 
Pin 17 for facelift cars

Add 08 to your existing soft code on each door module

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Would anyone be interested in me translating this properly (French is my first language)? Even I can't understand some parts of that translation, it makes no sense more often that not... :lol:

BTW, does anyone have a pic of the result?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I did something similar.... But used an LED.... Stole the idea from retrofit.

With some night pics

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1106825

But thats a great post op.... And to be honest has a far better oem looking result than mine.

The thing with the R8 and RS handles is they have a cutout in the handle itself.... So would make this more effective/ noticeable.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I have the R8 / Ttrs handles with the oem lighting on them and can honestly say there crap

I actually removed the tiny white led and fitted a 5mm super bright red led in mine

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Rettro - does the LED positive go to those pins above? Where does ground go? Sounds the best way to do it, that tutorial is mostly useful for the photos

Workz - if anything is missing from the translation feel free to PM me and I'll update the post  think there are pics in the original thread if you follow the link

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you keep the fibre optic part of the handle when adding the bright LED?

When does it light? I assume with other dash illumination?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> This is telling you to tap onto other existing wires which is incorrect
> 
> Door handle illumination has its own dedicated PIN numbers and is activated by coding the door modules with vcds
> 
> ...


I know you mentioned pre facelift, but does that also include 08 cars that dont have the CEM for footwell lights?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> Rettro - does the LED positive go to those pins above? Where does ground go? Sounds the best way to do it, that tutorial is mostly useful for the photos
> 
> Workz - if anything is missing from the translation feel free to PM me and I'll update the post  think there are pics in the original thread if you follow the link
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes there the pos pins 
Ground can be any existing ground from puddle lights etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> Did you keep the fibre optic part of the handle when adding the bright LED?
> 
> When does it light? I assume with other dash illumination?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes I did keep it and yes illuminates with interior lighting

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

08 is pre facelift and your cem will support footwell lights

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have updated the original post and it is now in clear English 



ReTTro fit said:


> This is telling you to tap onto other existing wires which is incorrect
> 
> Door handle illumination has its own dedicated PIN numbers and is activated by coding the door modules with vcds
> 
> ...


Added this in as well. Could you clarify a few things?:

- Are the above pins for positive?
- Negative ground can go to pin 2, or spliced into puddle lights ground?
- Above mentions using an A3 LED, TT part number is 4E0 919 063 I believe, what what is the part number of the connectors for those?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes there for positive lol

Yes the ground can

No idea on part numbers for connectors, sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

What is the supply voltage direct from the door pin 14?
What I'm trying to say is - if I use my own LED, will I need a resistor in line as 12v will pop it?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just use a 12v LED

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Today I added these lights and I have edited the guide along with extra info


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I originally fitted non-OEM LEDs as the originals are very dim. I was never particularly happy about the wiring as it was directly soldered into the door loom, rather than being removable via a connector.

I have taken apart the OEM LED (which incorporates the connector) and swapped out the LED with a bright white one.

I cut it open carefully with a sharp knife:









Test fit of the new LED:









New LED fitted with the connector pins soldered:









I used a 12v white LED with integral resistor so there is no need for an external one. I will test fit it and then glue the casing shut again. Will post a photo at night when I have one.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

look forward to seeing how it compares to the original setup!


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

The oem units are disappointing so also looking forward to comparisons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Fitted ready to test later

A significant difference even in the day. I did previously have non-OEM LEDs fitted but not in the original casing, but I was never happy with the colour (white but with a purple tint). This time I've used branded LEDs rather than generic

Audi OEM:









Mine:


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

So are they always lit up when the Parker lights are on?

A night time Shot should be nicer.

Those handles are really nice too!


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Still got to wire mine up ive installed slotted r8 handles (same as ttrs) but it's having time to rip off the doors card again and our British weather is not helping lol


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

What is the part number for the slotted handle? They look a little more "special"


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ianpgonzaga said:


> What is the part number for the slotted handle? They look a little more "special"


 Passenger side one I think is 8J1837019A driver not sure


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Knight-tts said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > What is the part number for the slotted handle? They look a little more "special"
> ...


It might have that on the black plastic part but that isn't the number for the slotted metal handle

The part numbers for the complete handle are R8 ones: 420 837 019 A and 420 837 019 A, though it's not clear if all come with the hole for the fibre optic light. Best bet would be to confirm with photos before buying


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I forgot to post night photos, so here they are. First pic is Audi OEM, and this pic flatters them as they are not this bright in real life, as those who have them will know:









My modified LED, which again is brighter in the pic than in person, but shows the difference in brightness to OEM:









Also they are pure white, with no tint of purple or blue as many 'white' LEDs have. Just need to glue it shut now and do the other side.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > ianpgonzaga said:
> ...


Thanks! Added to the list hahaha


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> The part numbers for the complete handle are R8 ones: 420 837 019 A and 420 837 019 A


are they supposed to be the same PN's?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oops no, 019 and 020


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> I forgot to post night photos, so here they are. First pic is Audi OEM, and this pic flatters them as they are not this bright in real life, as those who have them will know:
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> ...


OEM defo not that bright in real life as you say. May follow same route but for now leaving door cards well alone for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greektts (Jan 10, 2020)

I purchased a retrofit kit with the slotted handles and from what I see the color of the led tl from your pics that comes from factory is white....is there any way to make it red to much the interior lighting?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

just buy red LED's and install them. It's a little bit fiddly but not too hard of a job





I swap the LED's for brighter ones in the video. You want to get 3mm size so they fit inside the optic housing.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

MT-V6 hello, since I am thinking of increasing the led light of the handles of my tts, while I remove the panels I also replaced the levers (I'm not sure I have to think about it) with the ttrs;

1) to put the new LEDs back in the original housing already present, are 12v 3mm LEDs okay? 

2) I would like to find the new mangiale rs / r8 already equipped with the original LED housing but I can't find the code, do you know them or do I buy without accommodation and I do the excavation? 

i think the handles with groove for the led are the following codes?

420 837 019 H77
420 837 019 H77

3) while doing this work, as I told you in the other discussion, I would like to add the door open / close button to my passenger side which would be the right one; can you give me the code of your right button? for the wiring it should be the same and for the pins I think it is the same as yours?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

1) Yes I used 3mm LEDs in mine, photos in post #17

2) Almost correct, they are 420 837 019 A H77 (left) and 420 837 020 A H77 (right). I don't think the part numbers are on them, so you'll probably have to just search for handles in general and see what comes up. If you get one without LEDs the metal can be swapped quite easily to the black case. It is held with a pin and spring

3) Answered in the other thread


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

guys, the following codes are good for ttrs handles?

8J1837019A
8J1837020A


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

armran said:


> guys, the following codes are good for ttrs handles?
> 
> 8J1837019A
> 8J1837020A


It's what I have saved in my spreadsheet of replaced part numbers so I would say you are good to go. This is with the lights also.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

my doubt arises on the fact that by typing the code on the internet, it displays both those with hollowed out levers and the full ones also I saw that at the back of a full lever (equal to mine) there was this code

so I can rest assured that with this code I have the handles as in the first photo with the excavation in the aluminum lever and not like those in the second photo where there is no excavation?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The part number is on the plastic part and is the same for all handles. The R8 ones have 420 part numbers as I already gave you above. However second hand parts might be listed for either. Why not get a photo of the part you are looking at?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

the seller assures me to be lever with code 8J… could be?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought that all TTRS/R8 interior door handles had the LED lighting, but I've now seen some pictures of pairs that haven't got the light slots cut out.


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

Sostituzione della maniglia del LED, ora è tutta un'altra cosa. _LED handle replacement, now it's a whole different thing._

maniglia con quella rs. _Handle with the rs one._

Aggiunto pulsante serratura lato passeggero (guidando a sinistra, il lato passeggero è a destra). aggiunta luci d'ambiente alle tasche laterali (audì a4) _Added passenger side lock button (driving left, passenger side is right). added ambient lights to side pockets (audì a4)_





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com










- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com





-


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The door pocket lights look good. I thought the same but the underside of the armrest being sloped made me unsure


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I did a research and the cars that fit them as original have them tilted a bit;

in fact, all the cars that have them are fitted with ambient lights in the door pockets a little inclined to allow some of the light beam to reach the seat shoulder

the effect is wonderful, it looks really original and I didn't have to drill any holes even to pass the wiring through; to fix the light, I simply thickened the light structure itself with several turns of duct tape and then pressed into the bolt hole of the panel


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good solution.what part number light did you use?


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

I report the images in the relative codes of both the lights and the connectors


----------

